# Dither fish for blue rams



## aschaal03 (Feb 2, 2009)

rummy nose tetras!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Honestly, no dither fish I think is the best for rams. I find they are more active when they have the tank to themselves.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> Honestly, no dither fish I think is the best for rams. I find they are more active when they have the tank to themselves.


Really? I'm getting really frustrated because the person I got the rams from and another one who got the same rams as me say that theirs are active out in the tank all the time and come right up to the top of the tank for food as soon as one approaches the tank. Mine dart to the back and hide in the plants and then slowly come up for food when I leave or stay really still. Whats the fun in that? 

I've mostly eliminated CO2 and high nutrients in the water. Drop checkers are green, the fish never gasp at the top, and I change 50% water weekly. Maybe I have too much flow in the tank, but I don't think that is it. I have come down to the bloodfins as being too skittish and the rams react to them. I thought having a stronger dither than the bloodfins would work...


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

How long have you had the Rams and tetras and how many tetras do you have? Sometimes it takes awhile for them to learn that your presence means food. After all, to small fish, the approach of large creature often means being eaten.

Have you tried tempting them with something irrisistable, like bloodworms or live food to help them make the connection?

As for tetras, I've found Serpaes to be rather bold but even they need time to settle and learn you mean no harm.:smile:


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

seAdams is right. When I had a bunch of them, they would not come to the surface for quite sometime.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

I have about 9 or 10 rams and 11 tetras. The rams have been in the tank for over 2 months and tetras longer than that. Should I just wait longer? They will eat and come to the top when I feed, but not aggressively until I leave the area.


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

I've had cichlids so shy and skittish (Keyholes and Severums) I was afraid they would harm themselves crashing into the glass in fear of my approach.

I got them used to me by putting something really good in my hand - bloodworms e.g - and just resting my hand under the surface of the water. I let the food slowly fall and didn't move. It took a bit of time, but they learned hands = food. My severums got so tame they would come and eat from my fingers, and rush to the front of the tank when they saw me.

Cichlids are intelligent fish, and time and patience will do the trick!


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

I used to keep other cichlids and they were scarred of my roomate. They would hide everytime he walked by the tank. He is a big guy...the fish must have knew he wasn't me or he made the floor shake...LOL.


----------

